

NYSE disaster plan to trade without humans - spking
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/09/us-nyse-disasterplan-idUSBRE9280F020130309

======
merinid
Most of the trading happens electronically anyways, though the humans on the
floor are there to promote liquidity (but the hedge funds are now doing that)
and act as a buffer to prevent things like flash crashes.

